# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  horhe @ Ηλιούπολη

## horhe

Τίποτα δεν κουνιέται στην Ηλιούπολη
Εγώ τα ξήλωσα όλα
Κανένα νέο post
Τα ερτζιανά έχουν νεκρώσει

----------


## alasondro

Κάνεις λάθος.....
Γίνονται πολλά πράγματα απλά δεν γράφονται όλα στο forum...
Σου έχω ξαναπεί πέρνα από κανένα meeting οταν γίνει αλλιώς δεν γίνεται δουλειά....

----------


## JollyRoger

> ...πέρνα από κανένα meeting οταν γίνει αλλιώς δεν γίνεται δουλειά....


μέγας μύθος...  ::

----------


## greekalaxan

δεν κουνιεται τιποτα...????????????..ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> ...πέρνα από κανένα meeting οταν γίνει αλλιώς δεν γίνεται δουλειά....
> 
> 
> μέγας μύθος...


καλά εσύ είσαι περίπτωση  ::   ::

----------


## tolishawk

> Τίποτα δεν κουνιέται στην Ηλιούπολη
> Εγώ τα ξήλωσα όλα
> Κανένα νέο post
> Τα ερτζιανά έχουν νεκρώσει


Τι θέλει να πει ο φίλος;  ::   ::  


Τόσες ταρατσάδες έχουμε κάθε μέρα  :: 




> πέρνα από κανένα meeting οταν γίνει αλλιώς δεν γίνεται δουλειά....


+++ Έτσι πρέπει  ::

----------


## ice

Φιλε αν δεν τρεξεις και εσυ δεν γινεται τιποτις .
Εγω για να συνδεθω περασε 1,5 χρονος γεματο δοκιμες και αποτυχιες .
Πες ατυχος πες χωρις γνωση δεν τα ειχα καταφερει . 
Αλλα ειχα επιμονη και τα καταφερα .

Please keep try και εδω ειμαστε για οποιαδηποτε προσπαθεια

----------


## horhe

Ταρατσάδες ? 
Πως και δε σας πήρα χαμπάρι
Είχε στείλει e-mail ο eufonia να έρθει λέει γιά να με "scanarei" 
(τι είναι αυτό ? θα πονέσω ?)  :: 

όταν τελικά το έστειλε εγώ είχα ήδη ξηλώσει τα πάντα
εκτός αυτού θέλω οδηγίες τι να αγοράσω

Έχω ένα WRT-54GL (που είναι να το πουλήσω στον "o nikoseimai" του ΑWMN
αλλά δεν έχει ταιριάξει ακόμα, και ένα ASUS WL-500gP
Τι άλλο θέλω ?
Δε θέλω PC θέλω χαμηλής κατανάλωσης αυτόνομες συσκευές
έχω σκεφτεί την πιθανότητα να αλλαχτεί (αν γίνεται) η mini-PCI του
ASUS WL-500gP με άλλη σε "a" και η αγορά ενός routerboard 133c
(και άλλης μίας "a") και να τρέξει το ASUS mikrotik

----------


## alasondro

ούτε το asus ούτε το routerboard που αναφέρεις κάνουν για bb σε α.....
επίσης το asus δεν παίρνει mikrotik

----------


## commando

> Ταρατσάδες ? 
> Πως και δε σας πήρα χαμπάρι
> Είχε στείλει e-mail ο eufonia να έρθει λέει γιά να με "scanarei" 
> (τι είναι αυτό ? θα πονέσω ?) 
> 
> όταν τελικά το έστειλε εγώ είχα ήδη ξηλώσει τα πάντα
> εκτός αυτού θέλω οδηγίες τι να αγοράσω
> 
> Έχω ένα WRT-54GL (που είναι να το πουλήσω στον "o nikoseimai" του ΑWMN
> ...


χορχε ξερουμε τι εκανες περυσι το καλοκαιρι if u know what I mean

----------


## horhe

ξέρετε τι έκανα ?
ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ...γιατί απλά δεν το έκανα...αν σας είχα περάσει στο τσιγκέλι
όπως ο τύπος με το αδιάβροχο απλά δε θα μπορούσες τώρα να γράφεις
αυτό το post...

Αυτό που θα δεχόμουν να μου πεις θα ήταν ότι ξέρετε τι ΔΕΝ έκανα πέρυσι το
καλοκαίρι...αυτό είναι εύκολο: ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ  :: 

Υ.Γ. δεν παίρνει το ASUS mikrotik ? και το λες έτσι ? είσαι σίγουρος ?
μήπως δεν προσπάθησες αρκετά ?

και το routerboard γιατί παρακαλώ δεν κάνει γιά link σε "a" με την κατάλληλη 
κάρτα ?

----------


## JollyRoger

> και το routerboard γιατί παρακαλώ δεν κάνει γιά link σε "a" με την κατάλληλη 
> κάρτα ?


επειδή με το cpu που (δεν) έχει, θα ψοφίσει πριν προλάβει να δρομολογήσει τίποτα...

και αν είσαι client (ή τερματικό bb δηλαδή), σιγά τα ωα... ως bb όμως (αν περνάει κόσμος απο σένα) καλό είναι να μη τους σέρνεις....  ::

----------


## alasondro

> δεν παίρνει το ASUS mikrotik ? και το λες έτσι ? είσαι σίγουρος ? μήπως δεν προσπάθησες αρκετά ?


λες να έχω όρεξη να σου λέω πίπες?προσπάθησε το μόνος σου και αν τα καταφέρεις βγες και πες το και θα σε παραδεχτώ....

αυτά από εμένα βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι μαζί σου....σόρρυ....
αλλά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη μαζί σου όσες φορές και αν προσπάθησα...

----------


## horhe

μα έχει ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ μινι-pci
(μιλάω γιά το μοντέλο routerboard 133c - το πιό φτηνό)
Η ίδια CPU που στο 133 σκέτο έχει δύο και σε άλλα τρία mini-pci 
Αν δε φτάνει στο 133c τότε τα άλλα είναι καθαρή απάτη (το μόνο που έχουν παραπάνω είναι περισσότερη RAM αλλά η RAM στη δομολόγηση δεν είναι κρίσιμη)
Αν το 133c έχει πρόβλημα το 133 δε θα έπρεπε καν να κατασκευάζεται
Υπονοείς ότι τα μόνο κατάλληλα είναι τα μοντέλα με τον επεξεργαστή των 233 MHz
Αρα το ASUS wl-500gP που έχει 233 MHz CPU και ΜΙΑ mini-pci (αν γίνει εφικτή η αλλαγή με "a" κάρτα) θα πρέπει να είναι ιδανικο...σωστά ?
Έστω και χωρίς mikrotik
Αλλα ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν παίρνει mikrotik ?
Τι του λείπει ?

ΥΓ -> αυτό με τις πίπες κάμνω ότι δεν το άκουσα...

----------


## JollyRoger

το RB133 το έχω δοκιμάσει προσωπικά άρα πάρτα ως δεδομένα:
[2ο εδιτ: τελικά άλλο "κτήνος" εχω δοκιμάσει! το RB112 που φέρει την ίδια cpu με το 133 απ'οτι βλέπω στο site.... το οποίο...]

αντέχει το 1 του λινκ σε κακόμοιρη κατάσταση δηλαδη:
τερματίζει στα 20μεγαμπίτ χωρίς nstream, με nstream χειρότερα, και ουτε συζήτηση για traffic shapping... άλλα αφού 1 pci πέρνει, έτσι κι αλλιώς σε κάτι άλλο θα το στελνες οπότε πες το ξεπερνάς το traffic shapping, το κάνεις αλλού...

[εδιτ: 2 πισιάι δεν πέρνει τώρα που το ξανασκέυτομαι?  ::  μεγάλη διαφορά!  :: ]

τα 20μεγαμπίτ συνολικό bandwidth σε a link οταν θα μπορουσε να πιάνει 30-40, που το βάζεις?

Το ping που χορεύει όπως να 'ναι όταν μιλάμε για confederations?



Το "έστω χωρίς μικροτικ" σημαίνει ΑΝ έχει ο απέναντι λίνουξ σεταρισμένο ορθως και κάνεις κι εσύ το ίδιο, υπάρχει μια μικρή περίπτωση να πιάσεις τα 30μεγαμπίτ σε λινκ.... διαφορετικά σημαίνει MAXimum 25megabit αν ο άλλος είναι κοντά... βάλτο αυτό δια 2 και κάτι ακόμα σε τραφικ σέπινγκ, μένεις με κανα μεγαμπάιτ upload και άλλο τόσο down σε πολύ καλές συνθήκες.... 
με μικροτικ και ταρατσοπισί (ανοιχτό nstream δηλαδή, εννοείται και ο απέναντι MT), συζητάς μιση φορά πάνω συνήθως, και σε μακρυνότερα λινκς...

επίσης.. το ΜΤ είναι αρκετά φιλικό προς τον άσχετο (κρίνοντας απο μένα το λέω, πόσο σχετικός είσαι με το αντικείμενο?), πως θα το στήσεις το λινουξ?  :: 


ιδανικό embedded για bb, δεν υπάρχει, το embedded με το ιδανικό δεν συμπλέουν!  ::  Βέβαια αν πάρεις δυνατό embedded, γίνεις λινουξομάστορας, και στήσεις 2-3 κοντινά links με traffic shapping κλπ, ίσως να είναι άλλη ιστορία δεν ξέρω... άλλα σίγουρα θες δυνατό embedded, σε καμμια περίπτωση το 133, και οχι μικροτικ, το μικροτίκ με nstream (καλo bandwidth σε a δηλαδή) ρουφάει cpu... το embedded δεν ανταπεξέρχεται αξιοπρεπώς στις απαιτήσεις... ακόμα και τα "μεγάλα" ζορίζονται στα 1-2 λινκς...

ο σκοπός είναι να μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις ένα λινκ να έχει ένα συμπαθητικό Ping, που να μην ξεπερνάει κατα μέσο όρο τα 10ms υπο συνθήκες traffic και να περνάνε και καμμια 12-15μεγαμπίτ στην κάθε κατεύθυνση ταυτόχρονα.... αυτό με τον εξοπλισμό που σκεύτεσαι, είναι άπιαστο όνειρο....  ::  ... άρχισε να σκέφτεσαι ταρατσοπισιά...  ::

----------


## lx911

*alasondro* τι λεει θα στισεις επιτελους τον Διαμαντη. Οποτε ειναι βαλε μια φωνη  ::  Ο alexbo1 εχει interface ελευθερο να ξερεις...  ::

----------


## papashark

> το RB133 το έχω δοκιμάσει προσωπικά άρα πάρτα ως δεδομένα:
> 
> αντέχει το 1 του λινκ σε κακόμοιρη κατάσταση δηλαδη:
> τερματίζει στα 20μεγαμπίτ χωρίς nstream, με nstream χειρότερα, και ουτε συζήτηση για traffic shapping... άλλα αφού 1 pci πέρνει, έτσι κι αλλιώς σε κάτι άλλο θα το στελνες οπότε πες το ξεπερνάς το traffic shapping, το κάνεις αλλού...
> 
> [εδιτ: 2 πισιάι δεν πέρνει τώρα που το ξανασκέυτομαι?  μεγάλη διαφορά! ]


RB 133 = 
1 = 175 Μhz CPU
3 = 3 LAN
3 = 3 mini PCI

Πάντως αρκετό παραπάνω traffic σηκώνουν τα RB532, καθώς ο επεξεργαστής πλέον στα νέα μοντέλα υπερχρονίζετε ως τα 400Mhz.

Ενναλακτικά με οικονομική κατανάλωση, μικρό χώρο, λίγο παραπάνω κόστος, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό μοντέλα MiniITX όπου εκεί θα πας σε επεξεργαστή Χ86 (άρα και αύριο μπορείς να βάλεις κανα Linux, MT+quagga, κλπ), με ταχύτητες από 533 το μικρότερο μέχρι 1.2Mhz fanless με τις ίδιες καταναλώσεις ενέργειας, όπου για 3-4 λινκ πιστεύω ότι θα είναι υπέραρκετό.

----------


## alasondro

> *alasondro* τι λεει θα στισεις επιτελους τον Διαμαντη. Οποτε ειναι βαλε μια φωνη  Ο alexbo1 εχει interface ελευθερο να ξερεις...


έτσι λέω...για να δούμε θα βρω χρόνο....

----------


## JollyRoger

> RB 133 = 
> 1 = 175 Μhz CPU
> 3 = 3 LAN
> 3 = 3 mini PCI


 ::  προφανώς το 'χω μπερδέψει με αυτό με τη μια πισιάι!  ::  
(οχι οτι και το 532 αντέχει πολλά πράματα που είναι "δύναμη"  :: )




> Πάντως αρκετό παραπάνω traffic σηκώνουν τα RB532, καθώς ο επεξεργαστής πλέον στα νέα μοντέλα υπερχρονίζετε ως τα 400Mhz.
> 
> Ενναλακτικά με οικονομική κατανάλωση, μικρό χώρο, λίγο παραπάνω κόστος, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό μοντέλα MiniITX όπου εκεί θα πας σε επεξεργαστή Χ86 (άρα και αύριο μπορείς να βάλεις κανα Linux, MT+quagga, κλπ), με ταχύτητες από 533 το μικρότερο μέχρι 1.2Mhz fanless με τις ίδιες καταναλώσεις ενέργειας, όπου για 3-4 λινκ πιστεύω ότι θα είναι υπέραρκετό.


3-4nstream στα 1,2Ghz?!?! Ρε συ πάνο... τι είπες τώρα?  ::   ::  

έχω 4 nstream + 4 χωρίς nstream σε router celeron 3.2Ghz και δουλεύει 60-80% cpu συνήθως....

3 ενστρίμ σε χιλιάρι πράμα?!  ::   ::   ::  

Αν εννοείς 2 ενστρίμ και 1-2 λινκς ακόμα, και cpu 80-90% σε μέτριο τράφικ, τότε συμφωνώ!  ::  άλλα... "υπεραρκετό"?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## horhe

και γιατί τα φτιάχνουνε τότε αυτά τα boards ?
γιά πιατάκια του καφέ ?
n-stream ? ποιός μίλησε γιά n-stream ?
λέει πουθενά ότι γιά να είσαι bb κόμβος θες 2 n-stream links ? δηλαδή
4 interfaces ?
έχετε τρελαθεί τελείως ?
με αυτή τη λογική γιατί όχι διπλα n-stream

Εγώ είπα ότι το 133c γιά να κατασκευάζεται με ΜΙΑ mini-PCI θα μπορεί να υποστηρίξει το maximum bandwidth αυτής (που σε "a" είναι 20 MBit και προς τις δύο κατευθύνσεις σωστά ?)
Άρα έχουμε και λέμε 2x133c συνδεμένες πάνω στο WL-500gP που κάνει routing και ΑP με την 233 ΜΗz CPU του
ούτε n-stream ούτε αηδίες και κόστος 300 euro περίπου (ακόμα)
Να τα πάρω ?

----------


## JollyRoger

> και γιατί τα φτιάχνουνε τότε αυτά τα boards ?
> γιά πιατάκια του καφέ ?
> n-stream ? ποιός μίλησε γιά n-stream ?
> λέει πουθενά ότι γιά να είσαι bb κόμβος θες 2 n-stream links ? δηλαδή
> 4 interfaces ?
> έχετε τρελαθεί τελείως ?
> με αυτή τη λογική γιατί όχι διπλα n-stream


 ::   ::   ::  ρε... γνώμες δε ζήτησες? χααχχααχχααχχα

άμα δε σ'αρέσουνε, ψόνισε ότι γουστάρεις να ψονίσεις που σου 'χει κολήσει, και θα δείς εμπράκτως αν οι γνώμες που διάβαζες είχαν βάση ή οχι...  :: 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## horhe

είπες τερματίζει στα 20 Mbit ανα κατεύθυνση ή 20 Mbit συνολική κίνηση ?

και

τα άλλα link που έχουνε ΔΥΝΑΤΑ PC έχουνε ποτέ 54 MBit (27.5 MBit ανα κατεύθυνση) ?

γιατί συνήθως υπάρχουνε και οι απώλειες

ρωτάω γιατί ξέρω ότι ο κατασκευαστής δε θα έβαζε αυτό το CPU αν ήταν μετά 
ο κάθε ... Jolly Roger να του θάβει το προιόν (ο ΚΑΘΕ κατασκευαστής)
θα έβαζε δυνατότερο αν χρειαζότανε
Αλλά όταν βάζει το ίδιο και σε μηχανήματα με 2 mini-PCI (και διπλάσια μνήμη αλλά είπαμε...) συμαίνει ότι έπρεπε να τερματίζει την ταχύτητα με 1 link

γιαυτό είμαι λίγο δύσπιστος γιατί δεν ξέρουμε τι και πως δοκιμές έγιναν

----------


## JollyRoger

> είπες τερματίζει στα 20 Mbit ανα κατεύθυνση ή 20 Mbit συνολική κίνηση ?


είπα συνολική!  :: 






> τα άλλα link που έχουνε ΔΥΝΑΤΑ PC έχουνε ποτέ 54 MBit (27.5 MBit ανα κατεύθυνση) ?
> 
> γιατί συνήθως υπάρχουνε και οι απώλειες


οχι συνήθως, πάντα... για να πιάσεις συνολικά περι τα 20/20 πρέπει να έχεις φάρδος, και nstream... για τα 35, φαρδος, κοντινή απόσταση και fastframes  :: 





> ρωτάω γιατί ξέρω ότι ο κατασκευαστής δε θα έβαζε αυτό το CPU αν ήταν μετά 
> ο κάθε ... Jolly Roger να του θάβει το προιόν (ο ΚΑΘΕ κατασκευαστής)
> θα έβαζε δυνατότερο αν χρειαζότανε
> Αλλά όταν βάζει το ίδιο και σε μηχανήματα με 2 mini-PCI (και διπλάσια μνήμη αλλά είπαμε...) συμαίνει ότι έπρεπε να τερματίζει την ταχύτητα με 1 link


ναιναιναιναι... κι εγώ κάπως έτσι την είχα δει.. διάβαζα και "ρουτερμπορντ" και έλεγα... ουάαααου! Φτιαγμένο για αυτό το σκοπό, θα τα κάνει όλα..  :: 

εγώ προτείνω να τα αγοράσεις όπως είπες και να μας πείς τη γνώμη σου μόλις σηκώσεις με τέτοια 2 links και πας να περάσεις traffic!  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> τα άλλα link που έχουνε ΔΥΝΑΤΑ PC έχουνε ποτέ 54 MBit (27.5 MBit ανα κατεύθυνση) ?


Το λινκ μου με Seaman τις τελευταίες 12 ώρες. Παίζει κάπως έτσι εδώ και ένα 2μηνο.

Από κάτω επίσης σου βάζω και το τελευταίο 12ώρο με το forward traffic του κόμβου. (όχι total, μόνο το RX)

Ποτέ μην λες ποτέ και όπως λέει και ο σοφός λαός: 
"των φρονίμων τα παιδιά, πριν πεινάσουν μαγειρεύουν"  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::  οκ... εγω μιλάω για 2-3χλμ  ::  πές μας κι απόσταση..  ::   :: 

edit:
Για 35 με φαστφράιμς είπα κοντινή απόσταση!  :: 

more edit!  ::  

πού είναι το τραφικ σέιπινγκ οεο?  ::   :: 



```
traceroute to 10.32.49.18 (10.32.49.18), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  1.795 ms  3.013 ms  1.279 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  4.229 ms  17.146 ms  10.092 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  8.309 ms  3.549 ms  3.649 ms
 4  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)  8.977 ms  17.049 ms  4.370 ms
 5  gw-tzitzis.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.109)  8.631 ms  21.925 ms  8.331 ms
 6  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)  20.432 ms  17.991 ms  14.010 ms
 7  router2.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.71)  13.058 ms  46.857 ms  35.134 ms
 8  gw-kakalos.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.45)  12.444 ms  20.497 ms  16.999 ms
 9  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  52.717 ms  44.918 ms  58.000 ms
```

----------


## horhe

στα 'χαρτιά' όλα φαίνονται εντάξει

εγώ όμως έχω την εντύπωση ότι στην Αγία Μαρίνα της Ηλιούπολης ΔΕΝ υπάρχει καθόλου σήμα (γιά client μιλάμε τώρα)
και έβαλα καλή κεραία όχι τις standard των συσκευών (2 dBi ?)
είναι μιά sector (εσωτερικού χώρου) πάνω από 9 dBi

----------


## costas43gr

Το 11513 δεν υπαρχει στο wind.....

----------


## horhe

ναι είπαμε τα ξήλωσα
βάλε στη θέση του την εκκλησία της Αγ. Μαρίνας
Εκεί εσύ πιστεύεις ότι έχει σήμα ?
Εγώ είμαι ψηλότερα αν είχαν εκεί θα είχα και εδώ

----------


## jungle traveller

Και περιμενεις μεσα απο το σπιτι να εχεις awmn??  ::

----------


## horhe

ωραία δε θα ήταν ?

γιατί να αγοράζουν όλοι κεραίες των 60-100 euro όταν μπορούν με το laptop τους να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους ?

πρέπει να εγκριθεί εκτός από τους bb και clients και μιά άλλη κατηγορία
κόμβων που θα έχουν 5 GHz σύνδεση και ΑP και θα έχουν ανοιχτή σε όλους γιά να μπορούν να επαληθεύσουν την διαχείρηση του κόμβου τους ώστε να φαίνεται ότι δεν "κρατάνε" το bandwidth tvn 5 GHz γιά πάρτη τους αλλά το
διαθέτουν στους χρήστες του AP
Μάλιστα θα μπορεί να είναι διαχειριστής ο διαχειριστής του bb κόμβου που τους δίνει το 5 GHz link

εδώ που είμαι πάντως σήμα με εσωτερική κάρτα δεν έχει από κανέναν
είχε κάποτε λίγο σήμα από τον κόμβο "eufonia"

Υ.Γ. ποιός "αδερφός" θα είναι πάντα μαζί μας και από τι έφυγε ?
δεν "πιάνω" ΑWMN γιά να δω το link

----------


## jungle traveller

> ωραία δε θα ήταν ?
> 
> γιατί να αγοράζουν όλοι κεραίες των 60-100 euro όταν μπορούν με το laptop τους να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους ?
> 
> πρέπει να εγκριθεί εκτός από τους bb και clients και μιά άλλη κατηγορία
> κόμβων που θα έχουν 5 GHz σύνδεση και ΑP και θα έχουν ανοιχτή σε όλους γιά να μπορούν να επαληθεύσουν την διαχείρηση του κόμβου τους ώστε να φαίνεται ότι δεν "κρατάνε" το bandwidth tvn 5 GHz γιά πάρτη τους αλλά το
> διαθέτουν στους χρήστες του AP
> Μάλιστα θα μπορεί να είναι διαχειριστής ο διαχειριστής του bb κόμβου που τους δίνει το 5 GHz link
> 
> ...


Μαλλον αλλα πραγματα ψαχνεις αμα περιμενεις να συνδεθεις και να κατεβαζεις ετσι απλα, καλυτερα ψαξε κανενα γειτονικο ap με internet που να μην ειναι κλειδωμενο,γιατι δεν σε βλεπω να εχεις awmn για πολυ καιρο με αυτα τα μυαλα που εχεις...

Υ.Γ:Σε παρακαλω πολυ προσεχε τον τροπο που γραφεις...

----------


## horhe

> ποσο χρονον εισαι δεν μας ειπες


είμαι 47 ετών

Σκέφτομαι να αρχίσω δικό μου δίκτυο που θα ξεκινήσει από την Ηλιούπολη και
θα εξαπλωθεί 
Θα το ονομάζω SWMN (Seklana Wireless Metropolitan Network) από το χωριό
που κατάγομαι τα Σέκλανα Αχα'ί'ας

Σε ταράτσες δεν πάω γιατί μιά φορά έπεσα από εκεί και όποιος θέλει βοήθεια
να καλέσει την ΕΛΠΑ
Internet εχω και μάλιστα πολύ γρήγορο

Μιά ερώτηση τώρα...χρησιμοποιώ openwrt και έχω 2ΜΒ ελεύθερα στη flash
ποιά πακέτα χρειάζομαι εκτός από το
quagga-bgpd - 0.98.6-1 - A BGPv4, BGPv4+, BGPv4- routing engine for use with Quagga ?

----------


## Cha0s

Το pppd χρειάζεσαι.

Κάντο router για το γρήγορο internet σου γιατί με αυτή την συμπεριφορά μην περιμένεις κανείς να σε πάρει σοβαρά.


Κοινώς, μόνος σου τα έκανες σκατά, μόνος να τα καθαρίσεις κατά Χάρυ Κλυν.

----------


## papashark

> ωραία δε θα ήταν ?
> 
> γιατί να αγοράζουν όλοι κεραίες των 60-100 euro όταν μπορούν με το laptop τους να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους ?
> 
> πρέπει να εγκριθεί εκτός από τους bb και clients και μιά άλλη κατηγορία
> κόμβων που θα έχουν 5 GHz σύνδεση και ΑP και θα έχουν ανοιχτή σε όλους γιά να μπορούν να επαληθεύσουν την διαχείρηση του κόμβου τους ώστε να φαίνεται ότι δεν "κρατάνε" το bandwidth tvn 5 GHz γιά πάρτη τους αλλά το
> διαθέτουν στους χρήστες του AP
> Μάλιστα θα μπορεί να είναι διαχειριστής ο διαχειριστής του bb κόμβου που τους δίνει το 5 GHz link
> 
> ...


Aγαπητέ horhe οι απορείες σου είναι αποτέλεσμα της έλλειψης γνώσεων που έχεις για το θέμα, οπότε για σένα είναι αναμενόνες απορείες, αλλά για τους "μυημένους" στο άθλημα είναι λίγο αστείες.  :: 

Ενα laptop χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία, έχει εμβέλεια 300 μέτρα στην ταράτσα (χαχαχα γελάσαμε, σιγά μην παίζουν όλα καλά στα 300 μέτρα), και ούτε 50 μέτρα μέσα στο σπίτι (ξέρεις πόσοι έχουν 5αρι διαμέρισμα και δεν καλύπτει ένα ΑΡ όλο το σπίτι ?), οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι για να καλύψεις έτσι όλη την αθήνα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ούτε για αστείο. Ακόμα οι εταιρείες κινητών δεν έχουν κάλυψει 3g παντού, παρότι έχουν εκατοντάδες κεραίες μέσα στην αθήνα με κάλυψη μεγαλύτερη από αυτό που φαντάζεσε (τον φορητό χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία).

Τώρα για αυτό που γράφεις για το bandwidth των ΒΒ κόμβων. Στον κόμβο του σπιτιού μου, έχω πάνω από 10ifs και δεν έχω ΑP. Η κίνηση που τρώω όμως από εκεί είναι μηδαμινή (ούτε το 1%), η υπόλοιπη κίνηση (το 99.99% δηλαδή), είναι κίνηση άλλων κόμβων που περνάνε από εμένα, έτσι ένας πελάτης σε ΑΡ της Βούλας, μπορεί να πάει στην Γλυφάδα, Ελληνικό, Πειραιά, Καμίνια, Ρέντη, Νίκαια, Αιγάλεω, Περιστέρι, και να καταλήξει σε έναν άλλο πελάτη σε ΑΡ του Περιστερίου.

Αυτό γιατί η τοπολογία του awmn είναι αστέρες (τα ΑΡ στο κέντρο με τους πελάτες στα άκρα), συνδεδεμένοι μεταξύ τους σε mesh τοπολογία, δηλαδή πολλάπλά λινκς ανάμεσα τους και πολλές ενναλακτικές διαδρομές. 

Ετσι μπορούμε και έχουμε εφεδρικές διαδρομές, και αρκετή ταχύτητα για όλους. Δεν είμαστε σαν τις adsl όπου υπάρχει διάταξη σαν νιφάδα χιονιού, κοινώς αστέρας που διακλαδώνετε, πολλοί πελάτες σε ένα dslam, πολλά dslam στο κέντρο της πόλης, πολλές πόλεις στο κέντρο της Κολέτη (ή της Ερμού στην Θεσσαλονίκη) και από εκεί στον ISP.

Mην περιμένεις να παίξεις με το φορητό σου χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία, μόνο άμα είσαι τυχερός και μένεις 50 μέτρα από τον κόμβο, και πέφτεις με αρκετό σήμα, ώστε να μην ταλαιπωρείς τους άλλους.

Υ.Γ.: Το μήνυμα για τον "αδερφό" είναι φόρος τιμής για ένα από τα δύο μέλη του δικτύου που δεν είναι πιά μαζί μας, αλλά κάπου ψηλότερα και ομορφότερα....

----------


## sokratisg

*Τετάρτη 23/05/2007 02:22 - Edited by sokratisg*

Επειδή η κουβέντα δεν πάει πουθενά αλλού εκτός από offtopic, το παρόν κλειδώνεται και καθαρίζονται κάποια post.

Επίσης αλλάχθηκε και ο τίτλος της συζήτησης σε κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο.

----------

